

Introducing cppsh: A bash-Like Shell with C++ Syntax - humbledrone
http://blog.mezeske.com/?p=377

======
pixdamix
I really like that one, If we weren't the April 1st, I may have considered
this a real project.

A first-class c++ troll, I admire the writing.

------
roel_v
What I find especially annoying about these April 1st articles everywhere, is
the people who think that they're so uniquely clever that they've figured out
that it's not real, that they need to post a comment saying 'April 1st!' Duh,
no shit Sherlock?

(I realize the irony in that this post can very reasonably be interpreted as
me announcing that I've figured out that this one isn't real...)

------
jerrya
This seems overly complex to me. I would have preferred xmlsh.

~~~
pyre
Ah, but should the command flags be sub-elements or attributes?

~~~
klodolph
Both, obviously.

------
veyron
I'm waiting for whish: a bash-like shell with Whitespace syntax.

------
gersh
There is already the C++ shell for root:
<http://root.cern.ch/drupal/content/cint>

~~~
_delirium
True, though it's targeted at the sightly different angle of being a REPL for
an analysis environment, rather than being a command-line shell for general
CLI computing. So it's more of a competitor to something like R, or to the way
Python is used as the top-level of SciPy.

------
merpo4523
Disturbingly reminiscent of powershell

~~~
shadowfox
In what way?

